# preferred cloning methods, a poll



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2009)

i was just trying to get a feel as to what everyones favortie method for taking and propagating clones is.
i have been doing a ton on research online as well as on here, and it seems that each article, thread i read i find that the author of each article claims to have the best and easiset low cost method of taking and growing out clones..
so i turn to you, the riu community, to take a lil poll on how you prefer to take your clones as well as growing them out. the more information that everyone includes would be great..
thank you to everyone who takes the time to inform me of their methods in advance


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 6, 2009)

DWC cloner - 5 gallon bucket with neoprene inserts holding up the plants - works every time.

Cost about $15 ($10 pump, $1 airline, $3 for bucket and lid, $1 for airstone).


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2009)

very good info mr smith.. and i love th diy aspect of your method as well.. was looking online when i saw some cloners going for over $300, and knew that there had to be an easier, cheaper way.. thanks again for the info..


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 6, 2009)

peanut butter method. 
just go get a jar of peter pan. it has to be peter pan to work. 
then spread it all over your mother plant where you want a clone
two days later POW you got fifty clones
hahaha
im lifted like i talked to samson. 

really though i prefer the standard clone gel into rockwool, hand watered. its most cost efficient for me and i may lose like one or two on a bad batch of 20. I always have a ton of rockwool and cloning gel is cheap. so is a lil spray bottle. just throw em in a cake bin that i got from publix just by askin. Its a perfect tray for cloning. i usually dont veg clones either. im impatient.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 6, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> peanut butter method.
> just go get a jar of peter pan. it has to be peter pan to work.
> then spread it all over your mother plant where you want a clone
> two days later POW you got fifty clones
> ...


Agreed that method (really any method) will work as it's hard to fugg up cloning, but my goal is to make it so I never have to go to the hydro store ever again, so I try to use the least amount of expendable materials from there.

Hoping that next time I go I'll just buy $500 worth of nutes and not have to go back for a year or two (don't like being paranoid about going into a store).

Same reason I use and reuse hydroton in my E&F instead of buying rockwool and throwing it away each time - less trips to the hydro store.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 6, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> very good info mr smith.. and i love th diy aspect of your method as well.. was looking online when i saw some cloners going for over $300, and knew that there had to be an easier, cheaper way.. thanks again for the info..


My pleasure - FYI, the pic below was at 9 days. They're all busting out now and ready for transplant (day 14).


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanx guys for the input.. i was really excited when i started to read the peter pan method as i work for peter pan and peanut butter is like oygen around my crib, lol.. not really..
and thanx for the pix, they definitely help out alot.. it is one thing to read all of the things needed to make a nice cloner of my own, but seeing it goes along way for me..


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Nov 9, 2009)

I dip them in rooting gel and put them in those peat seed starter disks and make sure they stay wet. When roots poke out the bottom they are good to transplant.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 9, 2009)

kool.. thanks for the information httc.. i like easy.. lol.. sounds like a great method.. gotta look for some of those discs from the hydro store the next time i go..


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 11, 2009)

.

I use a home made bubbler set up similar to Bob's, 100% success rate like Bob's as well. 3 - 10 days for rooting, depending on strain and age of cutting. I use an aquarium heater to keep the water at 80 degrees F and have an aquarium thermometer in the water; 6 small air stones attached to a disk, and 2 gang valves with a 3500cc air pump for each valve; net baskets with the neoprene inserts but it looks like Bob has that problem licked - 1.75" holes Bob?. 3 gallon black bucket and lid.

I've tried rockwool and gel and couldn't get roots with either, a bubbler is pretty much idiot proof which suits me fine.

.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 11, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I use a home made bubbler set up similar to Bob's, 100% success rate like Bob's as well. 3 - 10 days for rooting, depending on strain and age of cutting. I use an aquarium heater to keep the water at 80 degrees F and have an aquarium thermometer in the water; 6 small air stones attached to a disk, and 2 gang valves with a 3500cc air pump for each valve; net baskets with the neoprene inserts but it looks like Bob has that problem licked - 1.75" holes Bob?. 3 gallon black bucket and lid.
> 
> ...


Actually not sure - the inserts are 1.5", so I think the holes are about 1.125".


----------



## HSA (Nov 12, 2009)

Could you give us a little more info on this Peter Pan Peanut Butter method of cloning? It sounds interesting. I assume you're on the level and using the creamy style Peter Pan but if you'd elaborate on how and where you use it I'd be interested because I have a plant I'd really like to clone. 
Hank


----------



## grow space (Nov 12, 2009)

Wheres the poll at..??WTF...


anyway...i do it so simple..i just take my cuttings and put them i a dark glass, filled with water...then i wait, and roots will come..Or, sometimes i just sit them in a soaked peat soil, and its maybe even faster than the water cloning...i also use a humidity-dome(glass jars, coke bottles, regular plastic...)


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 12, 2009)

.

Anyone try Root Cloning? I dug my hand down the side of a bucket during flower and pulled out a couple of clumps of pro mix and roots. I put them in a bucket, a piece of black plastic over top to keep out the light and keep in the moisture. In a week or two I had hundreds of sprouts with cotyledons. Pretty cool way to clone if you forget to take a clone in veg, or you want hundreds of clones for a big grow.

.


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Anyone try Root Cloning? I dug my hand down the side of a bucket during flower and pulled out a couple of clumps of pro mix and roots. I put them in a bucket, a piece of black plastic over top to keep out the light and keep in the moisture. In a week or two I had hundreds of sprouts with cotyledons. Pretty cool way to clone if you forget to take a clone in veg, or you want hundreds of clones for a big grow.
> 
> .


 
WOW ... I like that .... if I can make that work ----------------->+


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 13, 2009)

Not "root cloning", but I just transplanted this clone that was growing foliage underwater............


----------



## vh13 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like a similar bubble bucket best, only smaller and with 6 holes. I've used cup of water with success, those brown beer bottles work even better. I think the fastest I've tried was hempy buckets. But DWC style is easiest, only two steps: cut and bubble.

Hobbes, this root cloning method sounds absolutely amazing. So you cut some roots (like I would do with a bonsai mom?) and keep 'em in darkness for a while and they form cotyledons all on their own? This root cloning method could have fascinating results if SOG is used in combination with selective pruning, shared root stock and all.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 13, 2009)

.

VH root budding is the simplest cloning method I've used, but takes more time than rooting cuttings. There's very little infomation on the net about it, I picked it up from the old OG but I didn't use it again because the bubbler was faster. And I didn't need hundreds of clones. I don't know why commercial growers don't use this method. 

1. pull out a couple handfuls of damp roots and soilless from the bottom side of the bucket (I was looking for a way to clone a plant in late flower without revegging); 
2. put in a light proof bucket with dark plastic directly on top of the mix (fluff up a bit, spray with ph'd water if too dry); 
3. leave it for a few weeks somewhere dark and warm, check every once and a while and eventually you'll have hundreds of 4"+ sprouts with cotyldones.

*"... In particular, the natural ability of roots of many species to form buds that develop into new shoots has been long recognized, and lists of species capable of forming &#8216;root buds&#8217; are extensive. In some species, shoot buds occur sporadically on roots only after the root has been excised, whereas in other species one of the main functions of the root system appears to be the production of root buds. The formation of buds on roots enables the propagation of plants by root cuttings and is an important means of spreading noxious weeds. A variety of root tissue may be involved in bud differentiation, and the development pattern therefore varies considerably depending on the region of the root in which bud initiation occurs. Root buds of herbaceous species frequently arise endogenously, in a manner similar to initiation of lateral or adventitious roots. Therefore, descriptions of buds arising from both the pericycle and the phellogen or related tissues are frequently reported"*

.*

"In propagation by cuttage or layerage it is only necessary for a new root system to form, since the meristematic shoot apex comes directly from the parental plant. Many stem cells, even in mature plants, have the capability of producing adventitious roots. In fact, every vegetative cell in the plant contains the genetic information needed for an entire plant. Adventitious roots appear spontaneously from stems and old roots as opposed to systemic roots which appear along the developing root system originating in the embryo. In humid conditions (as in the tropics or a green house) adventitious roots occur naturally along the main stalk near the ground and along limbs where they droop and touch the ground."*

http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/92/1/145

.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 13, 2009)

.....thanks hobbes.. that is a pretty awesome method, and one that doesn't get too much publicity.. i have never even hear of it, not to say that i have heard of everything, but i consider myself an avid mj reader.. this sounds like an awesome method to get a ton of clones.. definitely going to be looking into this method in the future.....


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 13, 2009)

.

It's a great method to use after chopping a special plant from seed and thinking "You know, I should have revegged that and cloned it. Now all I have is a hanging plant and a bucket of damp roots ... hmmmm ..."

And the commercial applications would be phenomenal, so little work for so many clones. 

.


----------



## Roland (Nov 13, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> It's a great method to use after chopping a special plant from seed and thinking "You know, I should have revegged that and cloned it. Now all I have is a hanging plant and a bucket of damp roots ... hmmmm ..."
> 
> ...


 


Thanks for the additional info Hobbes .... I'm def gonna try this ... I'm tryin to re-veg my Sour diesel and am worried she .. _ain't gonna make it ... _

going to take some roots out right now .... 

I''ll let u know how it goes 

plastic right on top of the root *cluster * huh .. ....


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone ever clone in an E&F system?

Trying to get rid of all my bubblers (just hate them, honestly) so I'm attempting to clone in E&F for the first time - just cut this clone twenty minutes ago, anyone think she's got a shot?

Table is flooded every two hours for ten minutes, light is 1000HPS on 24/0, EC is 2.0 and CO2 is at 1500.

What's the chance she makes it?

She's in the bottom right of the second picture, and is (obviously) the only plant in the other picture.

EDIT: stem is almost touching the bottom of the pot, so gets flooded ~4" up from it's bottom, so I don't think that moisture will be an issue, but I'd love anyone's input.


----------



## vh13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Anyone ever clone in an E&F system?
> 
> Trying to get rid of all my bubblers (just hate them, honestly) so I'm attempting to clone in E&F for the first time - just cut this clone twenty minutes ago, anyone think she's got a shot?
> 
> ...


As long as the cutting doesn't stress from lack of water it'll root in just about anything. Honestly, I don't know why people brag about 100% success rate, it's not a big deal.

It does require only water however, as the presence of some nutrients in the water can retard/prevent rooting. So you'll probably need a seperate rig for your cloning bucket... which would probably be easiest to achieve for a single plant with a DWC.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 14, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> VH root budding is the simplest cloning method I've used, but takes more time than rooting cuttings. There's very little infomation on the net about it, I picked it up from the old OG but I didn't use it again because the bubbler was faster. And I didn't need hundreds of clones. I don't know why commercial growers don't use this method.
> 
> ...


Holy shit!


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 14, 2009)

vh13 said:


> As long as the cutting doesn't stress from lack of water it'll root in just about anything. Honestly, I don't know why people brag about 100% success rate, it's not a big deal.
> 
> It does require only water however, as the presence of some nutrients in the water can retard/prevent rooting. So you'll probably need a seperate rig for your cloning bucket... which would probably be easiest to achieve for a single plant with a DWC.


Yeah, the clone died - evidently the stem wasn't as deep as I thought it was, and it dried out.

Gonna try again today with a stem touching the bottom the of the pot (to ensure adequate flooding), and also might cover the pot with saran wrap to increase the humidity.

Will report back with results.


----------



## mrclark (Nov 14, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Same reason I use and reuse hydroton in my E&F instead of buying rockwool and throwing it away each time - less trips to the hydro store.


QTF... big bag of pellets was the best thing I picked up, but what I really hated about RW is getting rid of it. Veg matter goes into the disposal or under the lawn mower just fine, but hauling cubes full of MJ roots to the dump or worse putting them out for pickup? seems like a poor idea to me.


----------



## The Warlord (Nov 14, 2009)

I just cut the clones and stick em imn a cup of fox farms soil. no humidity dome. No fancy cloners. Just a cup of dirt. I don't see how anyone would ever have a problem with this. forrest Gump could do it.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 16, 2009)

So for the second clone (took it on Saturday, I think), I took it at about 10", and have the stem touching the bottom of the pot, which means that when flooded (every two hours), it's immersed about 4" deep in 2.3EC water. It's still bent over from the initial shock of being put under a 1000HPS with high CO2, but it's certainly still alive and I'm 95% sure that it's gonna survive. Will report back once it has (hopefully) straightened up and it's without a doubt rooted.


----------



## seasmoke (Nov 17, 2009)

The cuttings get a dose of root tone then into a half filled( with soil) 16oz beer cup, mist with water then saran wrapped for 7-10 days, uncover and transplant into buckets. Fast and cheap.

Hobbs, that was fasinating. First time I've heard of it. So you take the root ball bury it in fluffy soil, and cover it keep it dark and warm....cool beans


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 17, 2009)

.
*
"So you take the root ball"*

Not the whole root ball, reach down to the side/bottom of the bucket and pull out the roots winding around the side and bottom of the bucket. The thin ones, not woody. Different type of root. My plant was in late flower so I mixed up some pro mix and replaced what I pulled out.


.


----------



## Trial and Error 1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am new to cloning as well and I tried a couple different ways but what I found that worked the best so far for me was just simpling make your cutting into jel even know i used powder which is not as good but whatever. Then cut dip into water then to rooting jel then into your mix. Not to many people seem to do that. But it works great for me!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> DWC cloner - 5 gallon bucket with neoprene inserts holding up the plants - works every time.
> 
> Cost about $15 ($10 pump, $1 airline, $3 for bucket and lid, $1 for airstone).
> 
> View attachment 610627View attachment 610628View attachment 610629View attachment 610630View attachment 610631


when cloning this way, do you not need to cover the plants with a dome or anything?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 5, 2009)

No, I never use a humidome - they get plenty of moisture from the bubbling action of the water.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> No, I never use a humidome - they get plenty of moisture from the bubbling action of the water.


and the stems are partially submerged? or just close enough for the bubbles to touch?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 5, 2009)

Just cloned for the first time with a heated propagator. 100% success rate.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 6, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> and the stems are partially submerged? or just close enough for the bubbles to touch?


The stems are just above the level of the water, and the bubbling action takes care of the rest.


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 6, 2009)

So if you've got hundreds of cotyledons popping out of your rootball, how are you going to separate them? Seems like you'd have a lot of decaying rootmass and stem material if you just snipped the weaker ones and left one little baby per square inch, for instance.

Pretty goddamn interesting idea though.


----------



## berrybudz (Dec 8, 2009)

Rockwool,clone gel, hand water/mist with a humidity dome under flouro's my temps are bout 75 degrees. 3 cuttings form a plant 4 weeks into flower 2 weeks later roots everywhere.now i will have my mother plant Lemon Drop because as the trichs turned amber it smells like lemon pledge hehe., currently reveging a 2 toke couchlock i call p.j.'s pride for mom #2 it isa a white strain with so much resin it makes you drool..in my eyes no need for a 300dollar cloner propogater unless u like toys and spending money.all you need is correct temp, ge,l humidity and not too much love but a lil patience is priceless.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 9, 2009)

Im trying root cloning right now, I have DWC so I cut some of the excess roots and threw them under some soil and put them in my closet. I am very curious to see if this works because if it does that means I can prevent the roots from being a huge mess in my dwc and get new clones for my friends!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 10, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> i have been doing a ton on research online as well as on here, and it seems that each article, thread i read i find that the author of each article claims to have the best and easiset low cost method of taking and growing out clones..


That's because youre taking the (typical) path of researching gimmicks and techniques without understanding what makes a plant tick. The technique does not really matter, it's the end result that does and that is based on simple botany. It should not cost you but pennies. There is also air-layering for a sure fire cloning method.

Having said that, here is my cloning archive FYI.

*Select a cutting on the mother plant with two or three healthy nodes. Pinch off the leaf petioles (leaf stems) on the bottom node as close to the main stem as possible - this will be the main future rooting area - roots will be produced from this axial bud site and along the stem. The remaining one or two nodes above this point, with their healthy leafsets, will provide food via photosynthesis for the ensuing root growth below.

Within a short period of time, after these wounds have healed over, cut off the clone with a razor blade, knife, etc. about 1/2" or so below the bottom node, doesn't have to be done under water, just cut where it's convenient for you. Immediately dip the bottom node and stem in Rootone-F or a similiar rooting material which contains a fungicide, place into a rockwool cube or hole punched into the soil, deep enough to support the cutting while allowing for ample root growth in the near future. Close the hole with your fingers working the medium towards the stem, water to settle the soil around the submerged stem, and place in strong indirect light, providing plenty of humidity by whatever method you're comfortable with....misting, plastic bag, dome, etc. allowing some air exchange. Fresh air can be provided by taking a lit cigarette and burning a dozen holes in a large clear plastic bag placed over the cutting, or if you use a dome, by lifting the clear dome once in a while. Bottom line is, the cutting requires close to 100% RH. Common sense dictates that the plant has no means of water uptake and will incur moisture loss thru the leaves, so you must reduce excessive moisture loss by providing an environment of high humidity until roots start growing from the bottom node and the stem that had been placed below ground level.

The cutting will have droopy leaves and stems for a while, this is normal. As you see things perk up, pot up. Provide plenty of fresh air and don't expose to sun or strong direct light until you are sure you have a nice root flush, as that will only dessicate the cutting further.

Be sure to maintain sanitary conditions throughout the entire process. Do not dip the cutting into the entire rooting compound; remove enough rooting agent from its original container to use for one cloning session.

Good luck,
Uncle Ben*


----------



## kevin (Dec 10, 2009)

i put my cuttings into rapid rooters then use a gallon milk jug with the bottom cut out to cover them. leave the cap off for airflow. i keep the rapid rooters moist and usually see roots within 2 weeks.


----------



## deerslayer (Dec 10, 2009)

How about coco, anyone else use this for cloning.

Heres my method:
Need these items, all reusable
Plastic tray (the kind that you can store a sandwich in or the larger ones)
coco coir (which ever brand you prefer)
pH'd water (6.0)
razor blade
rooting harmone (which ever one you like)
Oh and the one main thing you need
A MOTHER PLANT

First thing is to rinse the coco coir with the pH'd water. If you are using it for the second or third or fourth round rinse well and make sure there are no little roots left in the coco. Now squeeze all the water out of a handful of the coco. Put the now damp coco in the tray until it is around 3/4 full.
Next thing to do is cut your clone so that there is at least 4 nodes not counting the top forming node. This will also depend on how close your nodes are, either way you need at least a 8" clone to get a good plant if you are not going to veg it. Clean off all the nodes except the top two, and at the lowest node, the one closest to the bottom, cut across the node at a 45 degree angle. Now use the back of the razor blade to scrach the surface of the clone about 1/2" up from the cut, and dip it in you favorite rooting harmone. Stick the clone in the coco filled tray and pack the coco down around it. You can pack the coco as tight as you want because once you water the coco it will loosen up some.

The reason for using a clear tray is because in about 5-14 days you will be able to lift the tray up and see roots on the bottom.

To transplant flood the small tray with water and allow the coco to loosen up a bit. Use your fingers or something dull to poke around in the coco to help loosen it if need be. When the coco loosens up the clones will lay over.

I know some people get all worried about breaking a root but so far in my time of doing it I have broken a few and never had a problem. There is normally enough roots in 14 days that if one were to break there is plenty more to take care of the clone.

You can tell when it needs water by two ways, one the top of the coco will start to get dry and the clones will start to wilt a bit. Need not worry add water and within less than 1 hour they will perk back up.

I normally have my coco super wet to start with and don't have to water for at least 3 days, and then I add enough so that I only water every other day. I never use a humidity dome or heating pad. Just two compact floro's, keep enough heat in the box and enough light for the clones to root.

I also don't transplant clones until day 14 no matter how many roots are showing up on the bottom of the tray.

I cannot say I get 100% but I also don't take 5-10 clones either. I will normally loose one or two for about a 0.3-0.6% loss rate. However the clones that get transplanted have roots that are 6+" long and are thick.

DS


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Dec 10, 2009)

build your own cloner. you know like the e z clone. you can build a cloner for next to nothing and have 100% success every time.


----------



## drywall (Dec 10, 2009)

diy cloners are the way to go. you can make one out of just about any size container and airstones are cheap. five gallon buckets work the best because they are easy to clean and fill/empty with water


----------



## ggrrtt11 (Dec 12, 2009)

im trying the root cloning method as well keep me updated on how it gos for you guys


----------



## clouds (Dec 13, 2009)

i like air layering lets the clone keep growing well its rooting and i find it roots faster


----------



## 43%burnt (Dec 13, 2009)

I like to keep it simple. Little rooting gel then into a small cup of water. See roots in 2 to 3 weeks. Longer than some methods out there, but it works and it's cheap


----------



## munny (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm amazed by this root cloning. Does it work in soil? I really don't understand how it works precicely, do you just cut off the roots that have crawled through the drainage holes at the bottom? 

Sorry, English is not my 1st language..


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## munny (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks dude, but I think I have the standard method down. I was asking about the root cloning.


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 14, 2009)

munny said:


> Thanks dude, but I think I have the standard method down. I was asking about the root cloning.


In my 20 yrs of growing have yet to see anyone grow a MJ plant from just a piece of let over root...good luck

Quickest way to get roots Rapid rooters...roots in 4 -10 days depending on strain


----------



## Huh?? (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree,rapid rooters are the way to go.Just cut it,dip it in some rooting gel,stick it in a rapid rooter,trim the leaves up and put it in the rapid rooter tray under a humidity dome.Add water every few days untill you see roots(usually a couple weeks)and your done.


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 14, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> In my 20 yrs of growing have yet to see anyone grow a MJ plant from just a piece of let over root...good luck


How many attempts at root cloning have you seen?


----------



## munny (Dec 14, 2009)

Will no one answer my question?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 14, 2009)

munny said:


> Will no one answer my question?


Read the thread and your answer is in there.


----------



## munny (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm going to try one last time.

I have a plant 6 weeks into flowering in soil. I really regret not having cloned it during veg, and that's why I find the subject of root cloning very interesting.
But like I mentioned before, English aint my mother language although I like to believe I can read and write it decently, I find the explainations of the root cloning
very complicated. So that's why I'm asking:

Can I take a root clone from a plant 6 weeks into flowering in soil?
And if so, could someone explain how exactly, in rather simple words?


If someone could answer, it would mean the world to me. The revolution is international!

One love from the outskirts of the world!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

munny said:


> I'm going to try one last time.
> 
> I have a plant 6 weeks into flowering in soil. I really regret not having cloned it during veg, and that's why I find the subject of root cloning very interesting.
> But like I mentioned before, English aint my mother language although I like to believe I can read and write it decently, I find the explainations of the root cloning
> ...


Not to be a dick, but you know there's a first page of this thread, right? See posts #14 and #18.


----------



## munny (Dec 15, 2009)

> 1. pull out a couple handfuls of damp roots and soilless from the bottom side of the bucket (I was looking for a way to clone a plant in late flower without revegging);
> 2. put in a light proof bucket with dark plastic directly on top of the mix (fluff up a bit, spray with ph'd water if too dry);
> 3. leave it for a few weeks somewhere dark and warm, check every once and a while and eventually you'll have hundreds of 4"+ sprouts with cotyldones.


Are we talking about soil here? I though a bucket referred to a DWC bucket.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

munny said:


> Are we talking about soil here? I though a bucket referred to a DWC bucket.


No, it's referring to soil or soil-less medium, not DWC.


----------



## munny (Dec 15, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> No, it's referring to soil or soil-less medium, not DWC.



Ok thanks! I'm going to try this stuff.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

Just to keep up with this thread, I'm now running an experiment to see which I can root faster - E&F clones or in a humidity dome with rapid rooters.

The E&F are in my top tray under a 400HPS with the reservoir at 350PPMs, 5.4pH, and 75F - FYI, they're in 3.5" square plastic pots.

The ones in the humidity dome are under 8 4' T8 fixtures.



I'll keep you guys updated on the results.


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 15, 2009)

Add a heating pad and a temp regulator to your dome set it at 85*F

You dont want/need alot of watts for your clones...your only need like 20-40 watts to promote root growth....higher wattage promotes new leaf grow and not root


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> Add a heating pad and a temp regulator to your dome set it at 85*F
> 
> You dont want/need alot of watts for your clones...your only need like 20-40 watts to promote root growth....higher wattage promotes new leaf grow and not root


Have a heating pad but didn't bother to use it - they'll root fine without it, and without a temp regulator, I've had issues with overheating in the past.

It's 75 in the tent, so probably about 80 in the humidity dome - they're fine.


----------



## collieBudz (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a cloning question.. but ill throw in my 2 cents on techniques, id say it doest matter too much as long as youve got the basics going properly, but bubble cloner is most successful...


ok so now for the question, i had 2 mature plants ready to go into flower, but only 1 room, and i wanted to try an experiment, so i also grew out 2 seeds under 12\12 while flowering the big one's..to see how it would go... it appears, the plants are just going to grow, until the reach whatever level of maturity and start to flower.. (they have already showed sex though, since over 3 weeks ago, just nothing forming, just vegetative growth).. and im about 6.5 weeks into flowering now, i want to know what you think the odds of me pulling successful clones of them now, and restarting a new grow with clones from the plants i started from seed at 12\12... or will they not root properly??


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 15, 2009)

collieBudz said:


> I have a cloning question.. but ill throw in my 2 cents on techniques, id say it doest matter too much as long as youve got the basics going properly, but bubble cloner is most successful...
> 
> 
> ok so now for the question, i had 2 mature plants ready to go into flower, but only 1 room, and i wanted to try an experiment, so i also grew out 2 seeds under 12\12 while flowering the big one's..to see how it would go... it appears, the plants are just going to grow, until the reach whatever level of maturity and start to flower.. (they have already showed sex though, since over 3 weeks ago, just nothing forming, just vegetative growth).. and im about 6.5 weeks into flowering now, i want to know what you think the odds of me pulling successful clones of them now, and restarting a new grow with clones from the plants i started from seed at 12\12... or will they not root properly??


You can pull clones in flower ....they take longer to root.....then you have to reveg the bud (new limbs will grow out of the bud) total process takes 4-6 weeks


----------



## ggrrtt11 (Dec 15, 2009)

anybody any luck with the root clones not me yet


----------



## FunInTheSunshine (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I have not posted much here, but have learnt a LOT from reading what rollituppers have to say. This site rocks and thanx to all
I have a question about clones.
How many times can I take a clone from a clone before the quality of the plant and product suffer? I know all the genetic code is in the clone, but can it be done indeff ? I seem to think I heard diffrently somewhere, but am not sure. Any help?


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 19, 2009)

FunInTheSunshine said:


> Hi, I have not posted much here, but have learnt a LOT from reading what rollituppers have to say. This site rocks and thanx to all
> I have a question about clones.
> How many times can I take a clone from a clone before the quality of the plant and product suffer? I know all the genetic code is in the clone, but can it be done indeff ? I seem to think I heard diffrently somewhere, but am not sure. Any help?


Well bro i have had the same strain for almost 20 years now...I pull starts right before I go into flower 6 times a year..I have never kept a mom and the strain is still kick ass

ive pulled a clone of a clone of a clone 120 times


----------



## FunInTheSunshine (Dec 19, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> Well bro i have had the same strain for almost 20 years now...I pull starts right before I go into flower 6 times a year..I have never kept a mom and the strain is still kick ass
> 
> ive pulled a clone of a clone of a clone 120 times
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 19, 2009)

FunInTheSunshine said:


> Hi, I have not posted much here, but have learnt a LOT from reading what rollituppers have to say. This site rocks and thanx to all
> I have a question about clones.
> How many times can I take a clone from a clone before the quality of the plant and product suffer? I know all the genetic code is in the clone, but can it be done indeff ? I seem to think I heard diffrently somewhere, but am not sure. Any help?


there are lots of "elite" clones that have been clone only strains for the last 20 years. quality of the purple kush i grew a while back was top notch. that has been clone only since the 80's


----------



## TechnoPagan (Jan 8, 2010)

I have to agree with Clouds. Air Layering has some very important advantages if you're growing legally for medicinal use. In California, in the county I'm in, I'm limited to 12 plants, no more than 6 mature. An Air Layer clone isn't considered a separate plant until you cut it from the mother plant.

And I do that after I harvest so I never have more than 12.


----------



## 2000tranzam (Jan 9, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Just to keep up with this thread, I'm now running an experiment to see which I can root faster - E&F clones or in a humidity dome with rapid rooters.
> 
> The E&F are in my top tray under a 400HPS with the reservoir at 350PPMs, 5.4pH, and 75F - FYI, they're in 3.5" square plastic pots.
> 
> ...


you dont have any nutes in there do you? Just the air pump running to a 3 dollar airstone? and the bucket just keeps the airstone pumping 24/7? and you shave the bottom of the stems? do you use any rooting gel or just strait water? Just wanna get the process down cause the humidity domes arent 100% success rate for me.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 9, 2010)

2000tranzam said:


> you dont have any nutes in there do you? Just the air pump running to a 3 dollar airstone? and the bucket just keeps the airstone pumping 24/7? and you shave the bottom of the stems? do you use any rooting gel or just strait water? Just wanna get the process down cause the humidity domes arent 100% success rate for me.


Are you talking about my bubble cloner?


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 9, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Are you talking about my bubble cloner?


 Bob wot temp does ur bubble cloner run at? do u need to cool it?


----------



## clasonde (Jan 9, 2010)

my favorite cloning method and the one ive had best success with is just a plain old party cup filled with water, covered with saran wrap and the clone place in the center. roots usually within 3-7 days.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 9, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Bob wot temp does ur bubble cloner run at? do u need to cool it?


I have (had) a heater in there which kept the temps at 75F.


----------



## 2000tranzam (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> I have (had) a heater in there which kept the temps at 75F.


Yes I was referring to your bubbler. Thank you!


----------



## diet103 (Jan 10, 2010)

So did anyones "root clones" work???? im very interested


----------



## diet103 (Jan 10, 2010)

Somebody should really post pics of it because I cannot find ANY info whatsoever on root cloning. Or did it even work you guys???????????


----------



## diet103 (Jan 11, 2010)

bump!cmon!!


----------



## resinraider (Jan 11, 2010)

ya whats up with this root cloning stuff??? has any1s worked???


----------



## diet103 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe it worked so well that they want to keep it to themselves!!! I see how it is!!!!!


----------



## lostfedexman (Jan 12, 2010)

hahahahaha..... No response because it probably didn't work!


----------



## diet103 (Jan 12, 2010)

lostfedexman said:


> hahahahaha..... No response because it probably didn't work!


lol yah I just think there would be more info on it if it worked like that dude was describing


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 22, 2010)

.

I'll run a root clone test thread with pics, I'll post the link to the thread here.

.


----------



## diet103 (Jan 22, 2010)

awesome can't wait!


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Jan 23, 2010)

agreed im tryin it to see if i can get it to work but he did say it takes a couple WEEKS to get them to sprout again. so we will see and if mine start to work ill definatly post pics


----------



## diet103 (Jan 23, 2010)

ya definitely let us know what happens even if it is a miserable failure waste of time!!!


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 23, 2010)

.

It has begun.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/295710-root-clone-test-pictures.html#post3697865

.


----------



## beeker (Feb 27, 2010)

I take a cutting from the lowest 4 branches, dip the stem in rooting powder, slip into a slit I made in stretch wrap over a baby food jar, filled with water, then place jar on top of my 4' Flo. Lites, About 2 weeks and ready for transplant to growin med.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 28, 2010)

.

I like that one beeker, individual hydro cloner without an air hose. I'm going to hook up a few of those tonight, I've got pro mix and peat pods going for the first time trying to get away from running a bubbler constantly. I keep them in one of my main rooms like you, under other plants to reduce the light.

I've rooted a couple of clones just dropping cuttings in a cup of water once. I tossed one and put the better one in a 2 liter pop bottle (covered in reflextic). I only changed the water twice through it's whole life, very resilient plant. Serious Bubblegum.

Tiny producer but it was fun, and no work.







.


----------



## imgod3000 (Feb 28, 2010)

vapedg13 said:


> Well bro i have had the same strain for almost 20 years now...I pull starts right before I go into flower 6 times a year..I have never kept a mom and the strain is still kick ass
> 
> ive pulled a clone of a clone of a clone 120 times


thank you very much for this post. i've had plenty of debates about this, all based on theories and it is nice to hear from experience.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 28, 2010)

.

What a beautiful plant! So much bud!

Vape what strain is that? What are the effects/taste like?

What style of grow? How tall, how big is the pot?

thanks!

.


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 28, 2010)

I like to take side shoot cuts, skin off the out layer near the bottom of the cut, dip it in water than into some MG rooting compound and then put those cuts into a tray + dome that is usually full of either vermiculite or perlite. I use verm last because I got stuck with a dusty pile of perlite and personally I hate having to rinse the perlite. Either work pretty well. 

Cloning can be put into the catagory of "voodoo magic" because I'm done several different cloning methods (damn you leaf disc) in an academic setting, with many different plants some are just easier than others. Ex. I remember a few plants that just needed to be cut, and put into some moist seed starter mix in order for rooting to commence. No dome, no rooting compound. 

So many ways to do it, I encourage everyone to find their own method that works and run it.


----------



## super2200 (Feb 28, 2010)

MrBaker said:


> I like to take side shoot cuts, skin off the out layer near the bottom of the cut, dip it in water than into some MG rooting compound and then put those cuts into a tray + dome that is usually full of either vermiculite or perlite. I use verm last because I got stuck with a dusty pile of perlite and personally I hate having to rinse the perlite. Either work pretty well.
> 
> Cloning can be put into the catagory of "voodoo magic" because I'm done several different cloning methods (damn you leaf disc) in an academic setting, with many different plants some are just easier than others. Ex. I remember a few plants that just needed to be cut, and put into some moist seed starter mix in order for rooting to commence. No dome, no rooting compound.
> 
> So many ways to do it, I encourage everyone to find their own method that works and run it.


I totally agree, trying to do it only one way may be hard due to a lot of factors while trying another method becomes simple. The best thing to remember is no matter what method your going to try there is no plant that is going to root in less than 7 days so your basically just keeping it alive for that first week and if you make it past this period in most cases your golden. I just use cups now and half fill them and cut, scrape the skin a bit and then root powder dip and place in the half filled cup. I spray the shit out of clone and the inside walls to get it nice and moist then cover with plastic wrap and use rubber band to hold on tight. This goes in my grow room and in couple of days you will see the condensation dripping from the top of the plastic and dont need to do anything but glance just to be sure the plant is not drooping. If its not looking good (rarely) i may need to clip a leave to allow it more time to catch root. Dont try to root a cutting with too many leaves and take the cuttings before feeding the mom so its a bit hungry and wants to root faster. Good luck you will find which way works best for you and become 100%


----------



## kabona (Mar 3, 2010)

DWC cloner is probably the cheapest to build


----------

